# Compartitionner le HDD impossible



## VBPix84 (8 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour !

Comme beaucoup de post sur cette partie du forum, je cherche à installer Windows 10 sur mon mac.

Et comme plusieurs personnes ici, j'ai une erreur au niveau du partitionnement du disque...

Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné
Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque.
Veuillez exécuter Utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l’erreur."

J'ai lu différents posts ici et il semble qu'il soit utile que je vous transmette les éléments de la commande "diskutil list"...

Le Disk 2 est la clé utilisée pour Bootcamp


```
macbook-pro-de-vincent:~ Vincent$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume APPLE SSD               61.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.7 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              15.7 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4
```

A noter que je peux réinitialiser l'ordinateur s'il faut (mes données sont sur un autre disque. Je n'utilise le ssd juste pour les appli et quelques données seulement).

Merci par avance  

Vincent


----------

